# longer coats



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

there's a bazillion photos of Paris with plenty of hair on here already, so I won't post them all... 










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

This isn't nearly as long as Paris, but... it's still long:


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

*Rogan kinda has longer hair *



















puppy one… taken at Christmas (he was about 7months old) 









and a more current one…


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Keep in mind, two inches of hair may not look like much on a standard, but that would be one VERY fluffy toy.

This is about two inches all over on the body (gone curly from the moisture in the air)


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

AgilityIG said:


> This isn't nearly as long as Paris, but... it's still long:


love it!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I measured Lucy's jacket last night and she has about 5 inches of length there... Not the best photo - but it's all I have right now... I'll be getting better ones soon, since I have to send them to AKC to get her registered with them.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

I love longer poodle coats, I'm growing Rogan out for the winter  Paris is gorgeous as usual!! I love her groom


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

Here's one of Jackson last winter. I love longer coats too, Jackson has very soft fluffy hair. It is a lot of work though.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

*heather* said:


> love it!


Thanks!! That's one of my very favorite photos of him (and has been made into a greeting card for Versatility In Poodles' (VIP) Store).


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

They all look sooo snuggly! I Love It!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

From the currently provided pictures, it seems as though most of the dogs with longer coats tend to be standards... How interesting!!


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

plumcrazy said:


> I measured Lucy's jacket last night and she has about 5 inches of length there... Not the best photo - but it's all I have right now... I'll be getting better ones soon, since I have to send them to AKC to get her registered with them.


please be sure to share more pics. :llama:


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

*Dont usually like short ears...but he looks awesome!*



AgilityIG said:


> This isn't nearly as long as Paris, but... it's still long:


What a beautiful coat!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

I love Desmond's long hair... I grow impatient when he's in a short cut for too long, but it is a lot of work to maintain. (sorry, large files)


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

I did this just for fun a couple of month ago I left the poms on the bottom b/c I keep her in a Miami most of the time and I did not want to have to grow them back out,Its gown out since I just wanted to see if I could, I'm not a profesional by any means but it was fun to do.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I love Desmond's big fluffy doo (and your socks! :lol The white standards always look so pretty with long hair!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Ms Stella said:


> What a beautiful coat!


Thanks!! Right now it is growing back out from a lion trim over the summer and I really want the big poofy hair again!! I love the shaved ears on him - it really fits him. Very masculine.


----------



## MyGirlAbby (Oct 15, 2010)

AgilityIG said:


> This isn't nearly as long as Paris, but... it's still long:


The face and ears make this look so striking. I just want to hug him!


----------



## MyGirlAbby (Oct 15, 2010)

Birdie said:


> I love Desmond's long hair... I grow impatient when he's in a short cut for too long, but it is a lot of work to maintain. (sorry, large files)


Wow, so beautiful. How do you keep him so white?
Ha Ha love the socks!


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

We now have short hair on Gorky, but he had once extremely long hair. Here is a image of him with long hair.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Ben and Gino


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

partial2poodles said:


> Ben and Gino


the cream one (the hair, i mean) looks exactly like Llama now.:adore:


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Oooh, Ben's cut is what I'm aiming for with Vienna right now.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

ROFL, thanks... about the socks, it was actually an unofficial Spirit Day for Homecoming week at my school that day: "tacky/sock day". I wasn't just wearing them for kicks, haha! I think they are awful, but didn't bother taking them off to groom the dog... plus I didn't realize I was in the picture. :doh: LOL


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

bella's jacket is maybe 2" long on the sides but has a good 5" on the mane/topknot.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Jazz is growing out for an as yet unknown trim so she's pretty long. She's at least a couple inches I would imagine, especially on the neck. Dunno what she'll turn into but Ta Da for now she's doing a pretty good impression of a wooley monster  sorry for the crummy photo, I just snapped it today for no reason when I was outside taking a photo of something else and she happened to come out with me.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

Not a standard, but Newt does have a poofy 'do


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


>


It's Vinnie's bigger, tougher brother!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Bigger? Yes! Tougher? I'm not so sure! He can be the biggest wus for his nail grinding! Won't bite or pull, but will just tilt his head back and WAIL.

OMG IM DYING! D:!!

Also.. Vinnie *may* be a lot of inspiration for his cut c:


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Her jacket and tk are long!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh mannnn

Vegas- most handsome spoo EVER??
I think yes. 
<3


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

grab said:


> Not a standard, but Newt does have a poofy 'do


i've been wanting more Newt pictures... *hint*


----------



## MyGirlAbby (Oct 15, 2010)

Birdie said:


> ROFL, thanks... about the socks, it was actually an unofficial Spirit Day for Homecoming week at my school that day: "tacky/sock day". I wasn't just wearing them for kicks, haha! I think they are awful, but didn't bother taking them off to groom the dog... plus I didn't realize I was in the picture. :doh: LOL


Aww, How fun! 
What do you use to keep your spoo so white? There are so many shampoo's out there to choose from. My Abby has white legs and her paws are starting to become discolored from the red NC clay and all the rain we have :afraid:


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

poof has a short coat, but a long topknot and ears ... think 80s hair metal. i'm about 6 of one 1/2 dozen of another re: cording her tail and topknot.


----------

